# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Security wearables >  Nimb, ring with a concealed button, Los Altos, California, USA

## Airicist

Website - nimb.com

youtube.com/@nimb7712

linkedin.com/company/nimb-inc.

Co-founder and CEO - Leo Bereschansky

Co-founder and CTO - Alex Medvedev

Co-founder and CMO - Nick Marshansky

Co-founder and Communications Director - Kathy Roma

Co-founder and CFO - Dmitry Gordy

"Nimb: Smart Ring That Helps You Feel Safe & Sound" on Indiegogo

"Nimb: A Smart Ring that Keeps You Safe and Sound" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Nimb Ring indication

Published on Feb 9, 2018




> At times your Nimb Ring will be trying to tell you something. Here are a few important notification patterns you might come receive.

----------

